# All Digests for Newsletter 2999



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 7, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Sampler Scarf - Tunisian Crochet
Fingering Weight Pullover
Chart help
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

ainbow Sparkle Dress K
Lamb Cup Treat Basket free crochet pattern
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

She loved it...
2/20/2020 My Very First Sock
New spring handbag
For charity
Craft fair alligator
Variegated striped mens sweater
Recycled mini flower vases
Rabbits for Easter
*Machine Knitting*

Purls of Joy Machine Knitting Seminar
*Introduce Yourself*

Returning to a Fun group
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Another Sock Madness Pair
First mel of the day
Couldn't help myself.
kk's Wipe Tears Wednesday
A bit of fun from my FB page.
Easter party at toddlers, not quite a total disaster.
kk's Wednesday's Wows
Story of Emmaline
Update on prayers: one good, one not so much...
kkk's Wednesday Wacky Wheels
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

FS: Cozy Knits - 50 fast and easy - SOLD
*Links and Resources*

Knit Companion Blog
Bold Stripes Top and Skirt for Women, XS-2XL (K)
Lonicera Top for Women, 37 1/2" to 68" (K)
Rose Baby Blanket (C)
Gaia Shawl (K)
Robina Rainbow Blanket (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Sizing 1898 hat
*Other Crafts*

Cricut- Dragonfly Fairy House Luminary


----------

